# Hi everyone



## BethB (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi,

I stumbled across you while searching for info about diui and was very happy to find that I was far from on my own!

I am 32,have a 14 year old dd from a previous relationship and a 15 mnth old son with my husband of 10 years.
Fertility was something I took for granted until we started trying for a baby together in 2001 after my dh underwent his vas rev.It was only partially successful in that only one side was reconnected but after over a year,we conceived our ds,born july 2003.
We knew we would have a wait to conceive again so started trying immediately.Last month we bit the bullet and had a sa done which came back as azoospermia.
We have seen a cons. privately and have decided to travel the diui route.

I will be reading and posting a lot over the next few months...

Thanks for being here!

Beth


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Beth
hi and welcome to the site.  You are absolutely not alone.  You'll find loads of ladies here to support you on your journey.  There's a board for IUI and male factor so have a look at those too.

Wishing you the best of luck with your treatment

Claire x


----------



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

hi beth
my DH also had ves rev 13 yrs ago it took me 6 yrs to get my DDshe is now 8 yrs old he only had one side done we are now starting ivf has my DH is 43 me 37 would love another for my DD.
do you know if it is poss to have the other side done my DH has antibodies.
                    good luck
                          sharon


----------



## BethB (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks for being so welcoming.

Sharon,most doctors won't touch a vasectomy reversal again,they say it is very unlikely to be successful-scar tissue,anti-bodies etc....

The only person who is willing to do it is in the States,Dr Silber in St Louis,who uses a unique technique that is said to be very successful indeed but he only operates over there so it will be very expensive.
Don't know if thats any help at all?

Hope your ivf treatment goes well,

Beth


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Beth 
Welcome to FF.
I am sure you will find the site useful to you and to your DH too as you both go through your DIUI cycle.
Good luck
Chick


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Beth,

A warm welcome to FF!  It is a great site and we are pleased you decided to join us.

If there is anything you are unsure of, please ask!

Good Luck.

Laine x


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Beth,

Welcome to FF.

Has anyone ever recommended Surgical Sperm Retrieval (SSR) to you and your DH?  If you do not mind me asking but has the hospital checked your DH FSH levels?

The reason why I am asking is that I was wondering why you had deceived on DIUI?

Lol

Fin


----------



## BethB (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Fin,

The reason we're going down the diui route is sadly,largely due to cost.
We can't afford the £3500+ it would cost for the whole icsi process.
Even the egg share programme(which we would have to travel 50 miles for)is out of our reach at around £2000+.It isn't much cheaper than regular treatment when you get into the realms of ssr,storage and icsi.
We thought long and hard about it all and came to the conclusion that,we have child that is biologically my husband's and so that is not the issue,a sibling for him is.
He has brought up my eldest as his own(she's now 14)from a baby so he feels he is more than ready to accept the diui situation.

All in all,a few tries at diui will mean enough hardship but icsi would spell financial ruin,that's if we could even borrow it in the first place.

I do realise we are incredibly lucky to have the 2 beautiful children we already have and can't imagine what it would be like to be trying for our first.....we've only had a taste of what infertility does to a person so far and it is truly awful.

Thanks for the suggestions anyway,nice to know people in the same boat.

Beth


----------

